# Need help on Blue card process



## ROXGANG (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am from India and planned to move to Germany. Currently I got an offer from German company and I have 3 months to join there in Germany. While applying for work visa, many questions are roaming in my mind.

1) I heard that Bluecard can be applied only after going to Germany or is it possible to get it while applying for visa ?
2) Heard that Bluecard is based on Qualifications irrespective of employer, so Do I need to request my Employer for Bluecard visa or I would get it automatically ? 
3) Are there any variants in Bluecard ? like employer restricted or free employer
4) During the Visa process, If I would like to change to another employer, what could be the problems ?
5) Is it mandatory to mention all the family details to my employer at this moment or It can informed while applying for Family visa?

Your expertise on this will help me a lot !!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure of the procedure in Germany, but I believe that most places it is the employer-to-be that initiates the work visa process. What has the employer told you about their role in getting you a work visa?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ROXGANG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from India and planned to move to Germany. Currently I got an offer from German company and I have 3 months to join there in Germany. While applying for work visa, many questions are roaming in my mind.
> 
> ...



1) Any entry clearance is for 90 days. Work permits or BlueCard is then applied for at the local alien department in Germany. Visa applications that will lead to BlueCard are prioritised.

2) You will need to state what kind of visa you are applying for.

3) Only one kind of BlueCard. BlueCard is employer-specific, as are all sponsored work permits.

4) BlueCard holders are more restricted when it comes to changing employers than regular work permit holders. Within the first two years, any change in employer needs to be approved by the authorities first. For the first 18 months on BlueCard, the BlueCard holder cannot apply for a new BlueCard in another member state. So, If after a year on BlueCard in Germany, you get a great offer in the Netherlands, you won't be able to get a Dutch BlueCard.

5) I am not sure about employer (why would you want to hide family members??) but it's mandatory to list all family members when applying for the visa. It might be a good idea to have a look at the forms oon the German Embassy website.

Also read through this:

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - EU Blue Card


----------



## ROXGANG (Jul 8, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure of the procedure in Germany, but I believe that most places it is the employer-to-be that initiates the work visa process. What has the employer told you about their role in getting you a work visa?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the reply !!
He is ready to sponsor Work visa. But I am not clear of Blue card restrictions.


----------



## ROXGANG (Jul 8, 2017)

ALKB said:


> 1) Any entry clearance is for 90 days. Work permits or BlueCard is then applied for at the local alien department in Germany. Visa applications that will lead to BlueCard are prioritised.
> 
> 2) You will need to state what kind of visa you are applying for.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the answers 

I have gone through the URL. It is very much explanatory. Thank you for sharing this.
But, I have few questions on point 4.

4A) I have 3 months time to apply for Visa in India and go to Germany. In this 3 months time, If I get another offer from Germany Employer and wants to change, could there be any problems in Visa process ? 

4B) In that case do I need to submit another application with new employment offer ? Or can I proceed with previous Visa application ? 

4C) Till what time I have flexibility to chose the employer ? Till Visa application is submitted ? or till Visa is approved ? or till Bluecard application is submitted in Germany?

4D) Is the first 2 years rule applies even for within Germany job change ? or only for cross country in EU ?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ROXGANG said:


> Thank you very much for the answers.
> 
> I have gone through the URL, it is very much explanatory.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can change employer but you need permission to do so. I have no idea what the criteria are. I imagine they want to see that no German/EU person will be deprived of a job, salary level, that the new employer was not somehow the reason to come to Germany in the first place but couldn't/wouldn't sponsor from abroad. I am really just stabbing in the dark here.



ROXGANG said:


> 4B) I have 3 months time to apply for work visa in India. In this time, if I get better offer from another Germany Employer, Do I need to submit another Visa application ? or will the previous application still be valid ?


A visa application that then enables you to apply for a work permit or BlueCard in Germany is employer-specific. You will need to withdraw the application and apply again with papers from the other prospective employer if you want to not go ahead with the first opportunity. In practice, this would be a question for the Embassy. AFTER you receive this hypothetical (?) better offer.



ROXGANG said:


> 4C) Till what phase I have flexibility to chose employer ? Till Visa application is submitted in my home country ? or Till Visa is approved ? or Till I land in Germany and apply for Bluecard ?
> 
> Thanks !!


As I understand it, you can withdraw a visa application until the visa is issued. Until then, nothing has happened. I am not sure how kindly the authorities would take to getting a work visa issued only to immediately apply again with a different employer. I am quite certain that you cannot land in Germany and change employer before your BlueCard has even been issued.

Any new employer will also need to meet the requirements for sponsoring a non-EEA employee, by the way.


----------

